# Maiquel Falcao Post Fight Scuffle



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

http://ironforgesiron.com/2012/04/v...be-pulled-apart-during-post-fight-stare-down/

Stupid move to push a psycho like Maiquel.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

That guy was very insecure to push Falcao like that...I think he was intimidated.


EDIT: This should be move to Bellator, not General.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> That guy was very insecure to push Falcao like that...I think he was intimidated.


Definitely, but who wouldn't be of that guy walking at you like that?


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Isn't Falcao insane? Clearly intimidated and tried to act just as mean.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> That guy was very insecure to push Falcao like that...I think he was intimidated.
> 
> 
> EDIT: This should be move to Bellator, not General.


I don't think he was intimidated i think he was getting in Falcao's head because he was walking up to him throwing crazy eyes at him. I also think it worked perfectly.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Falcao once said that he beat a dude up..."dude didn't like it so he shot em." Laying in the hospital he realized he'd rather fight in the Octagon...hah...hah! 

So yah I'd say Falcao has a few loose screws.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Funny how most here criticize Falcao, but the guy did same sh1t at weigh in w/opponent. I do think Falcao is at best unstable, but he is a force not to be toyed with.


----------



## buddyface (Oct 9, 2008)

Just watched this on PVR. Classless by Andreas, the push at the weigh in's was silly enough. Seems Andreas is trying to create some hype which is fine but that kind of physical action should be addressed through a financial fine enforced by Bellator. Big difference between trash talk and physical contact outside of a sanctioned fight.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

However lose the screw in falcao's brain is, it can not be worse than rousimar phalares. I WANT HIM BACK IN THE UFC. If he wins the MW tourney, he definitely deserves another chance. Even though I don't even though why he got the boot anyways...


----------

